
Phrack.org seized by FBI - pdollarpid
http://www.phrack.org/
======
doctorshady
I thought when they seized sites, they usually went to some Akamai IP - not
some overseas hosting provider. April Fools, I guess.

------
839083
Wouldn't an FBI seizure involve a gag order?

------
homero
Looks fake

------
argobo
APRIL FOOLS!

